# White Bugs on my Torts, Not Springtails. DANGEROUS?



## Tank & Scooter (Jul 9, 2018)

In my one my last post I talked about white bugs in my enclosure substrate. You guys helped me I.D. them as springtails. They looked like white termites and they jumped like grasshoppers towards the basking light. 

These bugs are didfferent. Too little for pic or even to see. They look like little white mites and they move like ants and are only found walking on my torts. I found them on 2 of my 3 torts. I just mixed and searched for them in soil but found nothing. 

I think I should note it might be my fault. I had always switched substrate with name brand mix like repti bark and coco fiber. I couldn't really offered it this time so I bought the cheapest organic top soil and organic mulch from home depot. And I regret it so much. This top soil is no good. Found peice of glass and plastic in it. Its basicly black mud almost like tar. I think bugs came from soil. Going back to get better soil next week.


----------



## KBeam (Jul 31, 2018)

Tank & Scooter said:


> In my one my last post I talked about white bugs in my enclosure substrate. You guys helped me I.D. them as springtails. They looked like white termites and they jumped like grasshoppers towards the basking light.
> 
> These bugs are didfferent. Too little for pic or even to see. They look like little white mites and they move like ants and are only found walking on my torts. I found them on 2 of my 3 torts. I just mixed and searched for them in soil but found nothing.
> 
> ...



There are good instructions on the Internet for sanitizing and sifting top soil. I use the microwave method.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Aug 19, 2018)

I've noticed the same teeny tiny white mite looking bugs in my enclosure as well. Did you ever figure out what they were?


----------



## Tank & Scooter (Aug 20, 2018)

LoonyLovegood said:


> I've noticed the same teeny tiny white mite looking bugs in my enclosure as well. Did you ever figure out what they were?


No but they never came back after i changed substrate.


----------

